# Morfangdakka's Stompa and other super heavies



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

So I got my hands on a stompa kit and this is what I did with it. This will be the first of 3 stompa's and two other super heavies that I will be rolling out of the mek shop in the next few months.
First a size comparison with my Ruzzbot and an old Armorcast Stompa









Nextup Bozz Stompa in all his glory with the Deff-Arsenal upgrade
































Shamless looted this guy from the WD stompa pull out









The basic kit is very nice with lots and lots of useful bits. The only thing I don't like is the head so I sliced the battlewagon in half and put it on top. It looks much better that way. I think it looks better than the battlewagon head stompa in the White Dwarf but maybe that's just me.:taunt:


----------



## THAT-FAT-GUY (Mar 25, 2009)

thats pretty cool looking what colours u gonna make it when u paint it


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Very awesome stuff, looking forward to seeing this painted up in your very spore like manner.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

That head does look the business dude, looking forward to seeing the others.


----------



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Big fan of the battle wagon head. Seen quite a few already now, great choice.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Gorkaf***ingmorka, that and them is and are totally bloody groovy...

I really wish I was wearing a hat so I could take it off. I'll take my cardigan off instead...

Excellent work mate, you never fail to delight and amaze. Great looking head, as many have said already, nice looting of the gunner, great over-beweaponing on the left arm there, good job orks don't believe things will fall over... it looks great, and its little friends look pretty bloody funky too. Top marks.

:cyclops in awe of the mega-mek:


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm loving it Morfang, and although it looks big in White Dwarf, seeing it there next to your other figs does remind you how large it is. Nice work.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

God dammit, morf! 

Here's a sample of an order I placed a while back
Stompa
Battlewagon
Gretchen (for grot riggers)

I was planning to do this exact same head arrangement on my stompa, but the buggers I ordered from split my order into multiple shipments and to date I've only gotten the bloody wagon LOL. I've got a forlorn little iron-gobbed head sitting here, staring sullenly at me.

But anyway, yours looks fantastic...which means mine will just have to look fantasticer!:biggrin:


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

nice! i really like the Stompa, i wish i could afford one. i can't wait to see it painted.

i really like the new head!


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Looks brilliant morf! I love how you've decided to represent the jaw, looks really mean, exactly how a true Ork should look. The other superheavies look good aswell but I'm still amazed at the Stompa  Great stuff!


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

wow, i want one alot more now, but with two battlewagons so it can have trakked legs (to fit in with the theme of my army)
accually i think i might build one sooner than i thought. 

or buy one, which ever comes first.

but great work there Morf, definitly love your work and also gives me something to aspire to.

love the rail gun too, definitly packs more of a punch now.

EDIT:

looks like you have some compitition there Gal, :victory:


----------



## Kitsunex (Mar 8, 2009)

i did like the variant i saw that had the big wrecking ball instead of the chainsaw arm. that plus the new mug would look pretty menacing as well.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I've got some rhino bits, I wonder how well it would look with rhino skates for feet


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

lol, that sounds like the Galahad i know!


----------



## NerdyOgre254 (Jul 16, 2008)

Shweet. i like it.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice build up man! That head is definately loads better than the kit one... Nice work!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

So I was showing my stompa to some friends and they weren't impressed with me just doing the head swap and said I pretty much pussed out for building a stock stompa. As much as I hated to admit it when I sat it next to other stompas it really didn't stand out. So back to the mek shop I went. A new cutting arm that's what it needs and more guns dakka goood. So here is what I have done so far on my redone stompa.

Da new cutting arm

















On the stompa

















The arm needs lots of detailing that will be added to it. The cutting arm will be positioned higher in the air I just let it hand there for the pictures. The grot firing the missle launcher is taking a header off the top to try and portray a since of movement. THere will also be more dakka added to the stompa as well. 
C&C always welcome from you guys.:good:


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

nice use of the trakks there, i would have never thought of that.

ive gotten some great ideas following you and galahads threads, cheers guys.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

LMAO, damn morf, that's brilliant! So huge!

How many land raiders have you gutted for that engine bit by the way? I;ve sene it before a couple times in your stuff


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Galahad said:


> LMAO, damn morf, that's brilliant! So huge!
> 
> How many land raiders have you gutted for that engine bit by the way? I;ve sene it before a couple times in your stuff


 
4 or 5 landraiders have made their way into my mek shop with the intension to turn them into battlewagons and they always seem to get sliced up into something else. One of these days I will actually make a battlewagon out of one.


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I saw this the other day and I didn't get a chance to comment on your thread. I have to say I loved the head swap. I may not be a fan of the GW Stompa but I really liked your idea..., it added so much to the model. Today, when I first saw the new arm I thought "wow!, that's sooo cool!"..., that is until I saw it on the model itself. Way to big IMHO. Don't get me wrong. I love the idea..., I just think that it can be scaled down a bit.

Keep up the good work:victory:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah I think I went way too big on the arm but now I have an arm for a gargant that I can build. I will need to redo the arm to the right scale size since the arm I built is actually bigger than the stompa when I stand it next to it. 
Oh well it gives me something to do later. Now I just have to figure out what I want the cutting arm to be.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

DAMN! I really shouldn't have clicked this thread...how am I ever going to finish my Eldar if I stop to biuld Ork vehicles every two months!!! Grrr. 

It's just after midnight here, I'm in work at 4pm...and I'm going into the Ork Spearhead box I use as a bitz Box to finish an old warbuggy with armoured top I never finished from way back when Codex Armageddon was still quite new, just to get back into the swing of Orkifying in order to compete with that absolute beast of a Deff Arsenal...Have to get around to converting my Stompa too...(I won a free one for finishing top of an Ork-based League in my local GW, but the staff had already built it :angry: and it's not exactly brilliant. To be fair, mainly one guy built it, and refused to let me help when he was doing it like an idiot. If it wasn't a £60 model, I'd ebay it and buy another.)


----------

